# Was ist PBC ?



## nordi (17. März 2004)

Hi Leute,
ich hab ne Frage. Wenn ich in meinen DVD-Player "Yakumo  DVD Master XL2" eine SVCD bzw VCD einlege, sagt ihr mir manchmal "*PBC OFF* " und kann dann nicht die SVCD/VCD abspielen? Was heißt PBC ? Und wie kann ich SVCD bzw. VCD brennen, die PBC haben ? 

danke für eure Hilfe

Marius


----------



## goela (18. März 2004)

Heute schon gegoogled?

SVCD und PBC 

Noch mehr Info.... 

...und wer nicht Dumm sterben will... 

der Rest steht hier!


----------



## Hodata (31. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Heute schon gegoogled?
> 
> SVCD und PBC
> ...



Hab ich alles nachgelesen und konnte da nirgens eine Erklärung der PBC-Funktion finden, nur dass andere auch ein Problem damit haben.

Was macht die Funktion und wie bekomm ich sie mit auf die CD?

Kann mir das mal jemand bitte erklären. 

Wie funktioniert PBC?

Grüße


----------



## nordi (31. März 2004)

Hey, das einzige was ich gefunden habe, ist das PBC für "PLAYBACKCONTROL" steht. Du musst, wenn deine VideoDatei eine *.bin bzw *.cue datei ist, die mpeg datei herausfiltern und dann normal als SVCD/VCD mit  Nero brennen... Ich hab's auch noch nicht ausprobiert, sollte aber anscheinend klappen!?

Achja: Kann eine Firmware solch ein "Problem" beheben oder ist dies hardwaretechnisch?


----------

